# saddle fitters in tavistock?



## mightymammoth (12 May 2014)

Any suggestions for a saddle fitter please?


----------



## Izzwall (13 May 2014)

When you find a good one let me know!!! I've gone through 3 in the last 5 years and each one was truly awful! I'm in Lydford so close to Tavi.
Don't use saddle wise southwest, the woman is crazy and she says it is very rare to have a horse who's a wide fit! Which is ridiculous! She will also criticise the way you keep your horses/yard lay out. 
Another is Ashton saddlery, had an awful experience with them. The lady who turned up treated me like dirt on her shoe, was 4 hours late so the time she came it was dark and the school was booked up. So she made me ride my very sharp youngster in the dark with tractors working, mind you, 6 weeks beforehand we had an accident on the road involving a tractor which resulted in me breaking my arm so was understandably nervous about doing it. In which she turned around and told me I shouldn't own a youngster and I am the cause of all his sharp behaviour which then made my confidence and self esteem drop to the floor! She ended up 'fitting' my friends saddle to my horse even though we told her the saddle was not mine to ride in. She then told me if I don't buy her £60 prolite pad I would damage my horse's back and ruin him more than I have already. I bought it as I just wanted to leave and I ended up having a good cry on the way home.
Another saddler in Yelverton area came out to fit my Irish draught x, I told him that if this horse is in any pain he will bolt. After numerous saddles in his van he thought he found the 'perfect' fit. Rode him in it up and down the drive and he appeared ok. Took him out the next day and he bolted on the road with me and almost got both of us killed. Had my trainer look at it and it was the worst bridging he had ever seen!!
I have now given up on saddle fitters and resorted to going treeless! I have heard good things about Jodi hooper and when my bank balance is a bit more healthier I'm thinking about giving her a go


----------



## proudwilliam (13 May 2014)

Karen from Leonard Coombes Newton Abbot made and fitted my saddle
He is a wide middleweight show hunter and Karen was so thorough and professional. I have now sold the horse and bought a heavyweight . I will of course get Karen in to fit a new saddle.


----------



## mightymammoth (13 May 2014)

I've heard mixed reports about leonard Coombes?  Nutwell saddlery are very good but there in exeter and charge 1.20 a mile so that's probably £50 before you start.


----------



## mightymammoth (13 May 2014)

Thanks for the feedback izzwall


----------



## dixie (13 May 2014)

I second Karen from L Coombe. Knows her stuff and not pushy at all and a nice person as well.
You will hear good and bad about most places tho.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (13 May 2014)

Another positive for Karen from me, very sensible advice and a nice person too,


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 May 2014)

Nutwell would charge you an arm and a leg........ would no doubt insist on making you a brand new saddle - to fit!!! Can't/won't mention the name on here but I understand one of their saddle fitters was involved in some litigation where he/she fitted a saddle to a horse which then needed extensive physio/vet treatment; and Nutwell and/or the saddler involved, were found liable for the damage. But I better not say too much on here.

Second "Izzwall"'s experience of "Saddlewise South West". This woman came to a teaching yard where mine was on livery and succeeded in thoroughly upsetting the Chief Instructress and thoroughly embarrassing me. It is a pity, coz apparently there WAS a time (all right, so a long long time ago) when she was OK; hence I was recommended to use her a few years ago now by the owner of a local stud, but sadly I think she's got a few too many bats in her belfry or sommat - plus the dimbo guy that goes around with her who is surely a couple of pence short??? Plus the fact that she's only interested in flogging her gel pad thingey's at £30 a pop (probably more by now!). 

Tavvy is a little out of my area......... but also if you're looking around on-line (and they are ALWAYS there advertising, in your face) - avoid here: www.saddleexchange.co.uk. There's another thread running on here entitled "saddle fitting hell" or similar, so worth having a look there as there are three people in total (inc myself) who've had problems with their saddles. So best avoided.

I've got a lovely little Exmoor Tree Free saddle which is fine on my mare but I rode Trad-Lad in it this morning and it felt like I was trying to bridge the Tamar River, one foot on each bank (Bleddy hell was it uncomfortable!) Think he's just too broad for treeless TBH but I'm not keen on the Wintec he has either; IF you're considering the treeless route - they're based at Buckfastleigh and they are Master Saddlers and make their saddles on the premises. I got some good advice from them and they aren't pushy. I had their trial saddle for a week - and coincidentally there was one on e-bay at the time!!! - so I bought that one, saving myself a lot of money by doing so. I saw this because there's another Exmoor saddle on e-bay at the mo!!!

Oh and I don't know whether you're in her area, but (trying to be polite here) the name "Wendy Sibley" seems to feature a lot if you speak to any equine physio's and they'll tell you (discreetly, naturally) that she fitted a saddle to the horse and THEN the horse needed the physio's visit. So be aware. Think she's a Wintec fitter, for this area certainly (E. Devon).

Anyway, hope you get sorted. Agree its a nightmare.


----------



## scewal (14 May 2014)

I live just outside of Tavistock, and have used Janet Legg before she was Nutwell saddlery. She is fantastic, so worth paying extra. Have also used another master saddler mentioned in this thread, had a positive fitting. However have also had some negative reports. But as with everything in life you can't please everyone. I know Wendy Sibly is used by many horsey friends also Nathaniel Underwood is also popular.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 May 2014)

scewal said:



			I live just outside of Tavistock, and have used Janet Legg before she was Nutwell saddlery. She is fantastic, so worth paying extra. Have also used another master saddler mentioned in this thread, had a positive fitting. However have also had some negative reports. But as with everything in life you can't please everyone. I know Wendy Sibly is used by many horsey friends also Nathaniel Underwood is also popular.
		
Click to expand...

Um...... I wasn't going to mention the name in my earlier post, BUT................

Yes whilst appreciate Wendy Sibley is used by many people, but her name does seem to figure quite highly with horses who are needing physio/vet because of damage caused by their saddles....... 

Will say no more.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (14 May 2014)

I think Wendy Sibley owns Ashton Saddlery.

I've used Nathaniel Underwood in the past and was very happy with his advice and work.


----------



## Pie's mum (14 May 2014)

Another positive for Leonard Coombes from Pie and I!
Friend of mine had been told by another saddler her saddle didn't fit and she must spend £££££ on a new one. But she didn't have it in stock so my friend could give her £££££ up front and she'd order it for her.
Suggested Leonard Coombes to friend for a second opinion, Karen just altered the flocking on the original saddle and it's now fine!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 May 2014)

Nathaniel Underwood is fairly local to here (East Devon) as is based at Axminster. Unfortunately he costs an arm and a leg to come out, and in fact says on his website that he'd far rather people come to him, which is fine if you've got transport but not if you've not. 

Apparently he's got very good facilities for saddle fitting, arena etc; and has a reputation locally for being very good, but very expensive!!! Don't know whether he'd come down to Tavistock way........???


----------



## w1bbler (15 May 2014)

I'm near tavistock & don't rate any local fitter, have tried several. 
One left my horse with a sore back after badly over flocking when she lost weight. My vet happened to be out for jabs around then & when I mentioned her name he just raised his eyebrows & nodded - was aware of lots of issues. I had used her for several years & thought she was ok, but have since heard more unhappy customers. She gets 1 mention in this thread already.
For amusement read saddlewisesouthwest website - its very funny - owner reckons you can fit a saddle to a foal & it will last all its life!


----------

